# yhtyä



## Gavril

_Minusta klassinen säveltaide on paras! Etkö yhdy?

Yhdyn mielipiteeseesi joiltakin kohdin, enkä kaikilta.

He yhtyvät toisiinsa nimellään_ [= heillä on sama nimi], _mutta sitä paitsi heillä ei ole mitään yhteistä.

Se, minkä näin rikoksen tekopaikalla, ei yhdy sinun selostukseesi.

Lausunto, "Minulla on kolme veljeä" yhtyy täysin lausuntoon, "Äidillä on kolme jälkeläistä minun lisäksi." _


Hyvää huhtikuun alkua


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril, unfortunately your sentences are mostly rather awkward and occasionally even unintelligible.

My suggestions:

_Minusta klassinen musiikki/säveltaide on parasta. Etkö ole samaa mieltä?_
_
Olen jossakin määrin samaa mieltä kanssasi, mutta en täysin.
Enkä = ja en: Olen väsynyt enkä jaksa enää kävellä.

Heillä on sama nimi, mutta muuten heillä ei ole mitään yhteistä.

Se mitä näin rikoksen tapahtumapaikalla poikkeaa sinun selostuksestasi/versiostasi/kertomuksestasi/näkemyksestäsi.

"Minulla on kolme veljeä" merkitsee täsmälleen samaa kuin "äidilläni on kolme jälkeläistä minun lisäkseni".
_Ei tosin merkitse, sillä jälkeläiset voivat olla myös tyttöjä, veljet eivät voi.

Hyvää huhtikuuta itsellesikin!
GOM


----------



## JukkaT

I agree with GOM.

People doesn't use much the word _yhtyä_ nowadays.
It is used: (These are my opinions. Feel free to comment)
In chemistry: _Palaminen on sitä, että aine yhtyy happeen._
In expressions: _Yhtyä mielipiteeseen/edelliseen puhujaan/ilonpitoon... _(I would say your second example like this: _Yhdyn mielipiteeseesi joiltakin osin, mutta en kaikilta._)
In (romantic) literature: _Heidän huulensa yhtyvät suudelmaan._ 

I suggest that you use the word _yhtyä _only in chemistry.


----------



## akana

> People doesn't use much the word yhtyä nowadays.
> It is used: (These are my opinions. Feel free to comment)
> In chemistry: Palaminen on sitä, että aine yhtyy happeen.
> In expressions: Yhtyä mielipiteeseen/edelliseen puhujaan/ilonpitoon... (I would say your second example like this: Yhdyn mielipiteeseesi joiltakin osin, mutta en kaikilta.)
> In (romantic) literature: Heidän huulensa yhtyvät suudelmaan.
> 
> I suggest that you use the word yhtyä only in chemistry.



The written instances of yhtyä that I recall seeing seemed to have been used in the sense of "to join." Would these examples sound natural in a spoken context? (I'm working from memory, so they could be wrong altogether)

_Ensimmäisen säkeistön jälkeen koko yleisö yhtyi lauluun.
Yhtyykö sun kaverit mukaan otteluun?
Kun Matti yhtyi tiimiin me alettiin vihdoin voittaa._


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

The first sentence is very good and natural even in formal contexts. Some people might utter sentences 2 and 3 as well, especially No. 3, but _yhtyä_ doesn't sound good to my ear in them.

_Tulevatko sinun kaverisi mukaan otteluun? _(Informally: _Tuleeks sun kaverit mukaan..._)
_Kun Matti liittyi tiimiin, me...

_GOM


----------



## sakvaka

Recall also what _yhdyntä_ means and conclude that you should be careful in some contexts... Especially in Biblical style, _yhtyä_ _jhkh_ means "have sexual relations with; lie with; have intercourse with".

_Ja mies yhtyi vaimoonsa Eevaan; ja tämä tuli raskaaksi ja synnytti Kainin ja sanoi: "Minä olen saanut pojan Herran avulla". _(1. Moos. 4:1)


----------

